# Enforcer, Matthew Farrer



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Has anyone else read this or own it? I have finished the first of the three books contained therin. It is good so far but the first book seems a little slow compared to some other BL books(Normally a book this size only takes me three or four days reading, around work of course.) but overall i have enjoyed it. What does everyone else think. I will give it some more screen time once I have finished it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I started reading it but it was so slow that I stopped and started on _Rynn's World_ instead, which I just finished and was excellent. Next is _Black Tide_, or _Grey Seer_.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I got the 2nd and 3rd book from the library, but couldn't find the 1st- I haven't read them yet though...so does that mean I'm lucky?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

lord, i put Rynn's World down right at page 77 or chapter 5, about 2 months ago...and i haven't picked it up yet... it just didn't draw me in. but Enforcer, on the other hand. i haven't read yet. I have a copy sitting here, but it's for HOFC 2010, and i don't want to get it fucked up before i give it away. And besides, its got a tough chick on the front. I'm kind of into chicks that i think can toss me around. lol so i will read it. 

CP


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

I read all three books. I agree that the first is kind of slow. I found the religious minutia before each chapter to be tedious. 

I found both of the following books the be more interesting, and without the pre-chapter tediousness. Now that you got all that out of the way in the first book, you should have a better understanding of the background. Now you can kick back and enjoy.

I recommend you keep going.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> Lord, i put Rynn's World down right at page 77 or chapter 5, about 2 months ago...and i haven't picked it up yet... it just didn't draw me in. but Enforcer, on the other hand. i haven't read yet. I have a copy sitting here, but it's for HOFC 2010, and i don't want to get it fucked up before i give it away. And besides, its got a tough chick on the front. I'm kind of into chicks that i think can toss me around. lol so i will read it.
> 
> CP


Really?, _Rynn's World_ is really good once you get further into it. Its around Part II that the battles really get going and the desperation of the Crimson Fists becomes apparent. Plus it has Orks and a full scale WAAAGH! in it.




Best parts for me are Warboss Urzog Mag Kull killing four Space Marines in a split-second, and then Cortez fighting him and ramming a grenade down his throat.

Plus when Pedro Kantor fights Warlord Snagrod the Arch-Arsonist. That was a duel of epic proportions.



Ill get around to reading _Enforcer_ soon enough. Right now im reading _Grey Seer_ and then _Black Tide_, once im done with those, provided _The Hunt for Voldorius_, _Fear the Alien_ and _Temple of the Serpent_ aren't out yet ill get back to _Enforcer_.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Enforcer, in its sum totality, is the best, deepest, most accurate portrayal of the Imperium as a whole out of any and all books published by BL.

There. Said it.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought about spending my pennies on this, got nemesis instead.

Defo thinking about lifting a copy of this next paycheck.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> Enforcer, in its sum totality, is the best, deepest, most accurate portrayal of the Imperium as a whole out of any and all books published by BL.
> 
> There. Said it.


well hell, i'd call that a ringing endorsement! :laugh:

CP


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> I got the 2nd and 3rd book from the library, but couldn't find the 1st- I haven't read them yet though...so does that mean I'm lucky?


Is that Crewe library by chance?

They seem to randomly bring in books with no thought of sequence.

I to have not read the series yet for this very reason.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

increaso said:


> Is that Crewe library by chance?
> 
> They seem to randomly bring in books with no thought of sequence.
> 
> I to have not read the series yet for this very reason.


Yes it is...if it wasn't for the fact my profile shows that I live in Cheshire/Staffordshire I would be utterly terrifed of you :victory:

I go there about once a week but usually for the comics because I own all but a couple of the BL books they have.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Yes it is...if it wasn't for the fact my profile shows that I live in Cheshire/Staffordshire I would be utterly terrifed of you :victory:
> 
> I go there about once a week but usually for the comics because I own all but a couple of the BL books they have.


As much as i would like to say that i tracked you down by going on each library site and checking the availability of those books i must admit that didnt happen.

Crewe is a bit rubbish for the 40k books (save Iron Hands and some of the 40k graphic novel - which i would struggle to get elsewhere) and on a seperate note they have all of the original Sandman graphic novels except The Kindly Ones - damn them.

Anyway i digress.

On the basis that the omnibus is out i should give this a crack, especially since Mossy gives it such a good succinct review.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I will finish it and review it fully, It is just that when i get a new book usually i forsake everything else in my life until it is finished. That has not happened with this one so far. It is however a look at the 40K universe from a new perspective and i think that has to be considered. The work the arbites do would not be as intense as say the life of the soul drinkers or Eisenhorn. Maybe that is reflected in the pace of the book.


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

What other content is in the omnibus other than the three novels?


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

One or two shorts I think.

My copy arrived the other day and is in the reading queue.

I read them back in the day when they first came out. At the time I found BL books to be almost universally poor [as books and excepting Eisenhorn which I think was a similar time], these were the only books I felt were great books. I picked it up at release due to this and I can recommend without hesitation.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Pugnax said:


> What other content is in the omnibus other than the three novels?


Theres an Authors Introduction, Arbitor Calpurnia's "Patent of Appointment" and a bunch of 'case files' for each book.
Not sure about anything else, as I'm only just re-reading Crossfire.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Well i finally finished it. Thought it was good overall but not great. Crossfire and legacy were the best. Blind was a bit harder to follow but i think that was due to the setting more than anything else as it is set in the astropaths tower. 
You will have to excuse me but I am not much of an expert literary critic but it never really grabbed my attention fully. But i am not really sure why.


----------

